# Hunting cabin rentals?



## falconman (Jan 9, 2011)

Does anybody have any recomendations for a hunting cabin rental in Ohio? Looking to take my 12 year son hunting but not really wanting to go to public land unless we have to. Also, not really concerned whether we hunt for deer or small game. Any thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nothing wrong with public land unless your lazy. At least 90% of people hunt the fringe. We always walked in a mile or so then start looking. Never seen very many people that way.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Call Brett cooper from Buckeye Whitetail Quest. 937 515 1013


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

just saw this on craigs list....you might want to check it out....hope it helps

http://columbus.craigslist.org/spo/3362854717.html

direct link http://www.lilcabinsontheprairie.com/


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Falconman, 

If you are in the area of Perry County, 

Look at Knaubs Bare Cabin Rental. Call Paul 740-394-2486 

Come check it out And Since you have your son going I would be glad to make sure you are setup for the best chance to take a whitetailed deer

squirrels are everywhere if you just perfer that. Thanks, I am there son Matt feel free to pm me for more info if you want ..


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

GOLDFISH said:


> Falconman,
> 
> If you are in the area of Perry County,
> 
> ...


Don't mean to hijack the thread but do you have a websight? Any pix ect? Looking to get my son out somewhere different. Not having much luck on our land in Athens co. and he is getting a bit discouraged.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Guys Parents are kinda old school they tried to do a web page but did'nt go thru If you want to PM a cell number I would be glad to have pics of it sent to you Thanks for your time


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

PM sent! Thanks


----------

